# Cornwall, site with heated facilities!!



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Hello dear people, 

we are finally away in the van, !!! yessssss!!!!!!!
currently at padstow Touring Park, Mr DG very impressed by heated shower rooms, and reluctant to move.... as he is a somewhat reluctant camper, I'm working very hard at keeping him happy...
Does anyone know of 

another cornish/devon site with similarly pristine, heated facilities??!!!

many thanks!!!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>Carnon Downs<

peedee


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Not Devon or Cornwall, but Cornish Farm at Taunton Somerset.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Trevalgan Farm just out side st ives, fantastic facilities great campsite, and theres a bus that goes between the campsite and town every hour or so!

Trevalgan farm


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there,

We stayed at Ayr Holiday Park in St Ives in October. Not the cheapest site but gorgeous views over the town and out to sea, first class (and heated  ) facilities. You can also walk in to town as long as you do not mind a very steep hill back.

Hope that helps.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

fabulous!!! thanks all, checking out now,

Cornish farm only 5 miles from home, sadly, because it sounds fab, might be tempted anyway!!!!


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Ven said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We stayed at Ayr Holiday Park in St Ives in October. Not the cheapest site but gorgeous views over the town and out to sea, first class (and heated  ) facilities. You can also walk in to town as long as you do not mind a very steep hill back.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I will second the Ayr campsite, facilitys that put many health clubs to shame!! and the view is FANTASTIC!


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

carnon downs close to us but great place.there loos are second to none.Site is imculate,pub at the end of site does nice food.Garden centre just down the rd which sells loads of other stuff.bus to falmouth,truro at site entrance.lin.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I second Carnon Downs (about 4 miles from Truro), Easy access from Main A39, large pitches , smashing toilets with heating and music. Just stayed there last weekend. Choice of pitches, fully serviced or just electric. Bus route to Truro, Falmouth etc nearby.
Dave


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I believe all CC sites have heated facilities, although a lot of them are not open during the winter months.

Jenny


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Baltic Wharf in Bristol (if you can get in - and you are in the centre, so plenty to occupy you and it is on the waterside, pub next door does great food - and SS Great Britain only a short walk - and shopping if he likes that.

VanBitz's site is second to none - but as you say close to you - but Devon and Cornwall is a bit like that for us - we lived in Cornwall for 25 years and now 10 nearly in Devon...and we tend to go further afield, although we did get to Baltic Wharf in November

Carol 

It's a CC site and they are always warm and clean - and this is open all year.

Another one, which I haven't stayed at is Stowford up in North Devon at Coombe Martin. Although this is not somewhere you can get a bus from unfortunately.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

DiscoDave said:


> Trevalgan Farm just out side st ives, fantastic facilities great campsite, and theres a bus that goes between the campsite and town every hour or so!
> 
> Trevalgan farm


I see they charge £5 for a caravan and *£6.50 for a motorhome*


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Hi folks, just to update, thanks for all your help, we stayed at Carnon Downs for 2 nights, had 2 lovely walks to 2 lovely pubs, The old Quay in Devoran on the day we arrived, and the second day we walked to The Punchbowl and Ladle the following day..... 

We stayed at the Punchbowl most of the afternoon , lounging in their comfy sofas, and generally soaking in the lovely ambiance.... and a soupcon of Red wine, of course!!!!

We had a very good week all round, it was bitterly cold, but bright sunshine every day, Padstow glowed in the sun, as it always does, no matter how often I go there, the view of the estuary as you drive down past the Metropole never fails to amaze me.

Pasty in the Chough, and Fish and Chips at Rick's on the Quay the next day.... we parked the van in 1.5 spaces down by the Lobster Hatchery and enjoyed our meal in splendid comfort!!!!

With hindsight, we wished we'd moved on sooner and done more travelling, because it was fabulous weather for driving and sightseeing. We spent a day parked down in Harlyn Bay, overlooking the beach, walked round Trevose head, which is one of my favourite places, and cooked bacon butties for lunch....

Roll on the next trip!!!

Thanks again,

XXDee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update, I'm jealous, I love the area too. I hope Carnon Downs lived up to expectations.

All these reports of the good places in the UK and the jogging of the memory banks have got me thinking I should really be undertaking longer tours UK in 2011.  

peedee


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Hi PeeDee!
certainly did live up to expectations, although we didn't find the superduper shower block until the morning we were leaving!!

We were in the red area opposite the reception, and used the one by the gate, which was fine, but not as swish as the other!!

We were very impressed with their information packs and walking routes, ideal when you are only in an area for a short time.

Judging by your profile images, which have always caught my eye by the way - you have a fair few miles under your belt already!! ;-)

(And I mean that in a motorhome sort of a way, !!!!!)


----------

